# G3C 12 rnd mag issue



## bajjer9 (Dec 27, 2021)

So I cant use my factory 12 rnd mags because when I fire off a few rounds my thumb hits the mag release just enough to stop feeding. I have 15 and 17 mags that work great! I want to repurpose the 3 12 rnd mags instead of selling them. Are there any capacity increasing baseplates for the 12 rnders? If not are there any baseplates that extend the bottom of the mag?


----------



## once0217 (Sep 16, 2017)

This sounds more like a technique issue and not a mag issue. My response would be to adjust your grip and you'll be good to go.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Strike industries has extended base plates, evidently the G3C takes Sig mags as well.


----------

